

UFC subpoenas Justin.tv, Ustream.tv - Caligula
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/technology/latest+anti+piracy+subpoenas+user+generated+sites/3315707/story.html

======
jim_h
I wonder if other companies will also do the same if UFC is successful. Those
sites and others have a good number of users sharing other copyrighted videos
too.

Of course the users will find another site to stream their videos and their
followers will probably go along.

